# What's my RS worth



## ClayL (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm about ready to pull the trigger on a new bike and going to have sell my 2010 RS, full ultegra. It has a lot of miles but is in very, very good condition. What's a realistic selling price?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Check Ebay and Craigslist?


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

Check Bicycle Database - Used Bike Value - Bicycle Blue Book

It might be worth less than you think. If so, keep it and use it as an early season/winter bike, rain bike or spare bike when your main ride is under maintenance. Alternatively, save your parts and build up a gravel bike or cyclocross bike.


----------



## five5 (Jun 20, 2012)

Size? I'm in the market.


----------



## ClayL (Dec 14, 2012)

five5 said:


> Size? I'm in the market.


It's a 58


----------

